
4 open source alternatives to Trello that you can self-host - finid
http://linuxbsdos.com/2017/01/09/4-open-source-alternatives-to-trello-that-you-can-self-host/
======
secstate
Perhaps I'm just a grump, but when the article says "couldn't find
instructions for installing WeKan on other cloud providers like Vultr or
DigitalOcean" did anyone else groan a little bit.

Heroku is a cloud provider. Vultr and DigitalOcean sell virtual private
servers, which are pretty much just full servers virtualized. Follow any
instructions anywhere for installing a Meteor app on a linux box and there are
your intructions.

I really am prepared to be downvoted for a "damn kids get off my lawn" moment
... but sheesh, it's almost as though cloud vocabulary has numbed us to what a
service is actually providing.

Note:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/deploying-a...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/deploying-
a-meteor-js-app-to-digital-ocean-servers)

~~~
NathanOsullivan
Conversely, what is with the "how to $thing on digital ocean" articles getting
upvoted here recently.

These are articles on how to install the software period, it has nothing to do
with a specific provider.

------
jMyles
Is this...

I mean this is great of course.

But is the reason it's great _today_ because it's suddenly reasonable to think
that Trello will be shut down in, say, the next 3 years?

I honestly don't know how to read the acquisition, so if somebody is a bit
more familiar with the pattern, I'll really appreciate a better read.

~~~
tonteldoos
I'm only speaking for myself here, but I've been on a bender the last few
years to find as many self hosted alternatives to everything as I could.

Trello may well be ok in the long run (Atlassian's a good company), but there
are so many apps that are, essentially, at the whim of the owners, VCs, etc.
If I end up tying my workflow into them too much, where does it leave me if
they close up shop?

As an added exercise, I've specifically been looking at alternatives that can
be hosted on lightweight systems (RPi), since I don't reaaaaally trust the
cloud with my data. Yes, self hosted bare metal has additional issues (mainly
security), but if you can lock those down reasonably well (behind a VPN,
firewall, access control, etc), then at least you maintain control over your
own data and workflow.

~~~
newsat13
if you don't trust the cloud with your data, you should just invest in a good
server instead of RPi. The RPi is seriously underpowered and this one of those
things which just fantasize about but don't get around to actually doing
(reminds me of 'i would love to use linux but i use mac')

~~~
tonteldoos
My use cases are mostly data intensive, not so much processing intensive. On
the back-end, I have a pretty decent NAS and backup strategy in place. The RPi
is actually quite good enough to run a few things on that I use regularly :)

------
unixhero
Wekan on a Sandstorm.io instance

~~~
newsat13
Or wekan on cloudron, i guess

------
nickthemagicman
Do any of them have mobile? That's the best part of trello IMO. I can take
notes and stuff on the fly. Also, there's no indication Atlassian is going to
change things right?

------
tonteldoos
I looked for self-hosted alternatives about 2 years ago, and only Kanboard was
really viable then. Great to see the selection has expanded (especially with
some nice looking ones)!

------
newsat13
Most of these are available on cloudron

